# iChat et MSN...



## skystef (11 Mai 2006)

Bpnjour,

Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver d'explications simples pour faire fonctionner iChat avec MSN. Il faut apparament utiliser une passerelle avec jabber. Où faut-il s'inscrire? et comment proceder? Est-ce réellement faisable ou est-ce un bidouillage qui fonctionne mal? Les avatars ne sont j'imagine pas gerés... ?


Merci.


----------



## takamaka (11 Mai 2006)

Une petite recherche sur le forum t'apportera les réponses mais rapidement :

Oui, il faut transiter par Jabber et si tu recherches un tutoriel, le voici !

_A cette heure, le site de Mactouch est indisponible... _


----------



## skystef (11 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Une petite recherche sur le forum t'apportera les réponses mais rapidement :
> 
> Oui, il faut transiter par Jabber et si tu recherches un tutoriel, le voici !
> 
> _A cette heure, le site de Mactouch est indisponible... _


 
Je l'avais bien trouvé ce site mais ça fait déjà deux jours qu'il ne répond plus.


----------



## takamaka (11 Mai 2006)

Patience alors...

Mais pour info, je n'ai des problèmes d'accès au site que depuis ce matin ?!


----------



## Paradise (11 Mai 2006)

au pire tu as adium et la pas de problemes 100% parametrable, et puis c'est super beau!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mai 2006)

Oui mais il veut iChat 

Il te faut déjà installer Psi un client jabber pour créer puis configurer ton compte surt un serveur jabber (il faut choisir un bon serveur). -> listes

Une fois un compte créé et paramétré via Psi, y aura plus qu'a copié les parametres dans iChat.


----------



## skystef (11 Mai 2006)

Le site mactouch refonctionne mais le lien ne mene pas sur la page voulu (redirection vers la page d'accueil...).


----------



## hunjord (11 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il veut iChat


Et moi aussi!!!

Note: je n'ai posté que pour suivre le fil...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2006)

le vrai lien

http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/o...si_et_utilisation_dans_ichat_3_article87.html


----------



## bucheron74 (11 Mai 2006)

j'ai tout suivi à la lettre , ca fonctionne mis à part le pack langue francaise qui ne se télécharge pas
une fois sur ICHAT, mes contacts MSN ne s'afficheront que si les interessés se créent un compte JABBER sous psi si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mai 2006)

Non une fois sur ichat tous tes contactes te verrons normalement comme sur msn (avec une surprise en prime)


----------



## bucheron74 (11 Mai 2006)

d 'accord mais le souci est que je dois indiquer le compte jabber de mes contacts quand je veux les ajouter
je précise que au lancement de ICHAT, mes contacts MSN n'aparaissent pas, seulement mes contacts AIM deja ajoutés auparavant.
j'ai probablement oublié un paramètre


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mai 2006)

Oui je me rappelle qu'il manque quelques détails sur mactouch quand à l'activation du service msn... depuis Psi tu les vois ? car il est censé se faire passé pour n'importe quel client msn...


----------



## lalie38 (12 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
C'est moi la nulle de service :hein: 
Toute cette discussion est fort intéressante mais pour l'instant je ne comprends pas grand chose. Donc j'ai 2 questions simples et naïves pour qui aura pitié de moi.
1° i.Chat :
J'ai Tiger et i.chat dans mon Dock. Je n'ai pas compris comment l'activer et s'il n'est utilisable qu'entre personnes ayant des MAC ?

2° MSN : J'ai la version 5.0.0. Est-ce que la version 7 est téléchargeable sur MAC  
En vous remerciant par avance pour vos réponses
A bientôt


----------



## bucheron74 (13 Mai 2006)

lalie38 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> C'est moi la nulle de service :hein:
> Toute cette discussion est fort intéressante mais pour l'instant je ne comprends pas grand chose. Donc j'ai 2 questions simples et naïves pour qui aura pitié de moi.
> 1° i.Chat :
> ...



non la version 7.5 non dispo sur MAC
seulement la version 5
ICHAT est dans ton DOCK, tu cliques sur l'icone et l'application se lance
tu dois avoir un pseudo aim ou un compte .mac

dans ICHAT tu vas dans préférences / comptes et tu cliques le + pour créer un compte
prend le type de compte adéquat AIM ou .MAC et ton mot de passe.
après la création de compte, le lancement de ICHAT te connecte automatiquement
ICHAT ne relie que les MAC entre eux pour la video mais tu peux converser en messagerie instantannée avec tes contacts PC qui sont sur AIM, tu ajoutes ces contacts en tant que titulaires de comptes AIM
en gros, lance ICHAT et ajoute tes contacts PC qui ont un compte AIM, demande leur
c'est simple et AIM marche aussi bien que MSN (gratos)


----------



## bucheron74 (13 Mai 2006)

une question en suite, j'ai creé un compte JABBER avec PSI (serveur jabber.nuxo.net)
ensuite je ne parviens pas à obtenir la langue francaise car l'installation échoue (visiblement c'est normal d'après des témoignages)
je voudrais maintenant paramétrer la passerelle en indiquant mes contacts MSN mais en anglais dur dur,
si jai bien saisi, le serveur JABBER assurera le transfert de messages envoyés sous ICHAT vers mes contacts MSN meme si ils n'ont pas de compte JABBER.
je précise que la notice n'est pas bonne pour mac osx visiblement car il n'y a pas la fonction gestion de services  et du coup je ne peux pas aller sur msn transport pour m'inscrire
les captures d écrans concernent des versions windows mais sur psi mac osx, les fenetres sont différentes et gestion de services est probablement ailleurs mais il est sacrément bien caché !


----------



## bucheron74 (13 Mai 2006)

je viens de réussir à configurer ma passerelle MSN 
par contre est ce que je suis obligé de laisser PSI lancé des que je me connecte à ICHAT?
Les contacts MSN se connectent et me demandent au fur et à mesure l'authorisation d entrer dans mes contacts


----------



## emy648 (13 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> non la version 7.5 non dispo sur MAC
> seulement la version 5
> ICHAT est dans ton DOCK, tu cliques sur l'icone et l'application se lance
> tu dois avoir un pseudo aim ou un compte .mac
> ...


 
Et pour les contacts qui ne sont pas AIM? Comment faire? 
Je m'explique: pour l'instant, je suis toujours sur PC, je possède donc une adresse hotmail et je "chat" régulièrement avec mes amis sur msn messenger! Je souhaiterais donc switcher mais je me pose pas mal de questions, nottament concernant mon adresse e-mail (compte hotmail) et msn messenger!

-Déjà, si j'ai bien compris, hotmail et Mail ne sont pas compatibles, donc il faudrait que je change d'adresse e-mail? quel "compte pop" (en espérant avoir bien compris ce qu'est un compte pop ) me conseillez vous?

-Ensuite le problème msn messenger... Que faire pour pouvoir communiquer avec mes amis PCistes sur msn? Existe-t-il un "msn" pour mac qui qui serait compatible avec le msn messenger normal (pour PC je veux dire)?

merci d'avance...


----------



## brome (13 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> -Ensuite le problème msn messenger... Que faire pour pouvoir communiquer avec mes amis PCistes sur msn? Existe-t-il un "msn" pour mac qui qui serait compatible avec le msn messenger normal (pour PC je veux dire)?


Va lire le deuxième message de ce fil.


----------



## emy648 (13 Mai 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Va lire le deuxième message de ce fil.


 
Je ne vois toujours pas... Je ne sais même pas ce qu'est Jabber... 
Enfin ce n'est pas grave, je vais continuer à chercher... mais je suis quand même étonnée, je pensais que je pourrais avoir accès à une version mac de msn, directement compatible a msn messenger. 

Ca commence à me faire peur tout ça, je pensais que mac était compatible à plus ou moins tout, mais si je commence à rencontrer ce genre de problèmes (assez futiles puisque ça reste du loisir) qu'est ce que ça va être pour le reste...:afraid:


----------



## Tetsu (13 Mai 2006)

C'est vrai que ca serait tellement plus simple et agreable si iChat AV etait compatible avec les autres messageries instantanées...


----------



## brome (13 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> je suis quand même étonnée, je pensais que je pourrais avoir accès à une version mac de msn, directement compatible a msn messenger.
> 
> Ca commence à me faire peur tout ça, je pensais que mac était compatible à plus ou moins tout, mais si je commence à rencontrer ce genre de problèmes (assez futiles puisque ça reste du loisir) qu'est ce que ça va être pour le reste...:afraid:


Dans ce cas là, pourquoi n'utilises tu pas le client officiel de Microsoft ?


----------



## Jdrien (13 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois toujours pas... Je ne sais même pas ce qu'est Jabber...
> Enfin ce n'est pas grave, je vais continuer à chercher... mais je suis quand même étonnée, je pensais que je pourrais avoir accès à une version mac de msn, directement compatible a msn messenger.
> 
> Ca commence à me faire peur tout ça, je pensais que mac était compatible à plus ou moins tout, mais si je commence à rencontrer ce genre de problèmes (assez futiles puisque ça reste du loisir) qu'est ce que ça va être pour le reste...:afraid:


Bonsoir,
tu es à mon avis tombée sur LE problème de compatibilité PC/MAC qui pour moi reste le plus embetant, malgré que ce soit un loisir.... Pour le reste, ne t'inquiete pas, tu peux oublier le PC ! :-D Audio, video, surf, bureautique... Mais pour le chat... : perso, d'après mes expériences à ce jour, tu ne peux pas actuellement converser de mac à PC en audio ET video avec UN logiciel...perso :
- ichat en audio/video avec un autre mac equipe sans problème (compte .mac ou AIM)
- ichat en video sans audio avec un pc qui a un compte AIM avec le client AIM qui va avec(mais je sais plus où il en est lui ;-))) et la version windaube adequate (et toutes leurs m.... adequates aussi ;-))))
- video sans audio avec les PC, compatible msn : j'utilise aMsn (client gratuit compatible) mais il y en a d'autres, tous plus ou moins stables, donc avec un compte msn (hotmail)
voili voilou, je pense pas avoir dis de betises ;-))) Mais là on est en plein dans le "j'applique ma norme car c'est la plus repandue" ! :-D
M'enfin....bon chat et patience, çà va arriver, à en croire skype...


----------



## bucheron74 (14 Mai 2006)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> tu es à mon avis tombée sur LE problème de compatibilité PC/MAC qui pour moi reste le plus embetant, malgré que ce soit un loisir.... Pour le reste, ne t'inquiete pas, tu peux oublier le PC ! :-D Audio, video, surf, bureautique... Mais pour le chat... : perso, d'après mes expériences à ce jour, tu ne peux pas actuellement converser de mac à PC en audio ET video avec UN logiciel...perso :
> - ichat en audio/video avec un autre mac equipe sans problème (compte .mac ou AIM)
> - ichat en video sans audio avec un pc qui a un compte AIM avec le client AIM qui va avec(mais je sais plus où il en est lui ;-))) et la version windaube adequate (et toutes leurs m.... adequates aussi ;-))))
> ...



bravo, l'essentiel est dit, super bon résumé,
pour ma part j'ai laissé tomber mercury dont l'image est horrible et saccadée 
et amsn (bourré de bug) pour utiliser ICHAT avec mes contacts MSN et AIM avec JABBER me contentant du clavier pour le texte
SKYPE 2.0 arrive bientot pour nous sauver reste à savoir si sa video sera à la hauteur de celle de ICHAT


----------



## arcank (14 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> bravo, l'essentiel est dit, super bon résumé,
> pour ma part j'ai laissé tomber mercury dont l'image est horrible et saccadée
> et amsn (bourré de bug) pour utiliser ICHAT avec mes contacts MSN et AIM avec JABBER me contentant du clavier pour le texte
> SKYPE 2.0 arrive bientot pour nous sauver reste à savoir si sa video sera à la hauteur de celle de ICHAT


Sinon, Adium X est parfaitement multiprotocole: MSN, AIM, Jabber, Yahoo, Google Talk, et bien d'autres.
L'interface est personnalisable entièrement, des listes de contacts aux sons des alertes. Un vrai bonheur.
Mais pas encore de vidéo ou audio.

Arcank


----------



## emy648 (14 Mai 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas là, pourquoi n'utilises tu pas le client officiel de Microsoft ?


 

Parce que je ne savais pas que ça existait!!!!   

En général, je n'utilise msn que pour les messages écrits,... envoi de photos, fichiers ou autre, mais bon rien de plus...Pour l'audio j'utilise Skype qui me convient parfaitement. Et pour ce qui est de la video, je n'ai pas de webcam, donc le problème ne se pose pas!

Donc si j'ai bien compris, la version mac de msn dont tu viens de m'envoyer le lien conviendrait parfaitement à mon utilisation banale que j'ai de msn (sans audio, ni video)? Et je peux alors conserver mon adresse hotmail?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2006)

Oui ! et en plus c'est du microsoft !


----------



## Bullwei (14 Mai 2006)

au fait quelqu'un a un lien vers skype


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2006)

Non


----------



## emy648 (14 Mai 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Adium X est parfaitement multiprotocole: MSN, AIM, Jabber, Yahoo, Google Talk, et bien d'autres.
> L'interface est personnalisable entièrement, des listes de contacts aux sons des alertes. Un vrai bonheur.
> Mais pas encore de vidéo ou audio.
> 
> Arcank


 

Oui, j'ai entendu aussi parler de adium... Ca a l'air pas mal aussi... bon bein pour moi ça se jouera donc entre adium et Messenger for Mac 5.1.1!


----------



## emy648 (14 Mai 2006)

tiens j'ai 2 nouveaux problèmes à vous soumettre!! Un peu lié au problème msn en fait... 

1.Bon,j'ai remarqué que hotmail n'était pas très compatible avec Mail. Je me suis donc créé une adresse gmail. Mais est-ce que je pourrais alors utiliser cette adresse gmail pour accéder à un programme messenger quelconque de mac?

Donc en résumé, est-ce que je pourrai utiliser cette adresse à la fois pour Mail, et pour messenger (est-ce qu'elle est compatible pour les 2?)??

2. Y a-t-il une grande différence entre amsn, adium, messenger for mac 5.1.1.?

Voilà, j'ai l'impression d'être un peu répetitive, et de radotter, mais je pense que ce seront mes dernières questions à ce sujet!  Donc merci d'avance pour vos réponses!!


----------



## McSly (14 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai 2 nouveaux problèmes à vous soumettre!! Un peu lié au problème msn en fait...
> 
> 1.Bon,j'ai remarqué que hotmail n'était pas très compatible avec Mail. Je me suis donc créé une adresse gmail. Mais est-ce que je pourrais alors utiliser cette adresse gmail pour accéder à un programme messenger quelconque de mac?
> 
> Donc en résumé, est-ce que je pourrai utiliser cette adresse à la fois pour Mail, et pour messenger (est-ce qu'elle est compatible pour les 2?)??



Oui avec GMail, tu peux utiliser sans souci Mail et MSN... ! Je le fais moi même et ca marche très bien!


----------



## emy648 (14 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Oui avec GMail, tu peux utiliser sans souci Mail et MSN... ! Je le fais moi même et ca marche très bien!


 
ah cool, voilà qui me rassure!! Merci beaucoup.
Il ne me reste plus qu'a choisir quel "msn" utiliser...:mouais:


----------



## CBi (15 Mai 2006)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> - ichat en audio/video avec un autre mac equipe sans problème (compte .mac ou AIM)
> - ichat en video sans audio avec un pc qui a un compte AIM avec le client AIM qui va avec(mais je sais plus où il en est lui ;-))) et la version windaube adequate (et toutes leurs m.... adequates aussi ;-))))


Non, avec AIM version 5.9 sur PC, je dialogue sans problème, *audio et video*, avec les macs utilisant ichat.


----------



## bucheron74 (15 Mai 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Non, avec AIM version 5.9 sur PC, je dialogue sans problème, *audio et video*, avec les macs utilisant ichat.


oui mais avec quelle qualité video ?
j'ai déja essayé face à TRILLIAN mais on ne recoit pas une image aussi bonne que si le correspondant est sur ICHAT,par contre pour le PC c'est sur que c'est mille fois meilleur que MSN 7.5 (une vrai M....E) mais ca implique un compromis de la part du MAC qui doit accepter une baisse de qualité video (ICHAT est vraiment supérieur).Au niveau du son SKYPE est meilleur que ICHAT par contre.
comment est l'image sur le MAC avec AIM 5.9 de ton coté ?


----------



## CBi (15 Mai 2006)

Sur le mac, l'image n'est pas trop mal. Par rapport à un correspondant iMac avec iSight, c'est un peu moins bien mais pas catastrophique.
Le vrai problème de AIM c'est plutôt côté PC, sur lequel la taille maximale de l'image semble être un carré de 2.5cm de côté.

A noter aussi qu'une liaison audio uniquement semble refusée, mais qu'en l'absence de caméra côté PC, avec une iSight côté Mac, AIM accepte de lancer une conversation audio et video sans image.


----------



## bucheron74 (15 Mai 2006)

d accord, c'est vrai que le problème sur PC est la qualité vidéo.
je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les Windowseurs mais je trouve que Microsoft exagère de ne proposer aucun soft capable de leur donner une image correcte.(Microsoft ou d'autres développeurs de soft)
Ils ont quand meme des machines puissantes capables de supporter un bon débit vidéo non ? quand je vois la qualité de MSN 7.5 ou TRILLIAN (moche), je constate que les capacités vidéo (cartes graphiques performantes  ) sont au service du jeu video et pas du reste, dommage


----------



## Max London (15 Mai 2006)

Moi j'ai une question...
J'arrive pas a mettre ma Webcam (iSight intégrée sur iMac Core Duo) pour que les autres puissent me voir.
Pourtant *aMsn[/a] reconnait ma webcam...c'est a cause du pare-feu?*


----------



## Max London (15 Mai 2006)

Moi j'ai une question...
J'arrive pas a mettre ma Webcam (iSight intégrée sur iMac Core Duo) pour que les autres puissent me voir.
Pourtant *aMsn* reconnait ma webcam...c'est a cause du pare-feu?


----------



## bucheron74 (15 Mai 2006)

le souci est donc que les autres ne te voient pas si j'ai saisi
as tu lancé une invitation à ton correspondant de voir ta cam ?


----------



## Max London (15 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> le souci est donc que les autres ne te voient pas si j'ai saisi
> as tu lancé une invitation à ton correspondant de voir ta cam ?



Ben quand je lance une invitation, le contact accepte et il ne voit rien (toujours un petit "En chargement", ou quelque chose du genre).


----------



## bucheron74 (15 Mai 2006)

j'ai oublié de préciser que le pare feu doit etre paramétré (ouverture des ports 6890-6900 en TCP et 1863 en TCP  , la meme chose en UDP) au niveau de ton routeur
j'ai fait ainsi et ca marche mais il m'est indiqué que je suis derrière un pare feu alors que non visiblement.Donc ne pas tenir compte du message 
pour info, amsn est instable et comporte beaucoup de bug 
par exemple, je ne peux ouvrir amsn que sur la session de ma femme avec mon pseudo
sinon il me met mauvais nom utilisateur
sinon la video y est bien meilleure que mercury
du coup je ne l'utilise plus et préfère dialoguer par ICHAT par JABBER sans la video


----------



## bucheron74 (15 Mai 2006)

as tu paramétré ton pare feu ?
qu utilise ton correspondant ?


----------



## Max London (15 Mai 2006)

Ah non je ne sait pas comment on le parametre...


----------



## bucheron74 (15 Mai 2006)

quel est ton routeur, ton FAI (wanadoo FREE club internet ?)


----------



## Max London (15 Mai 2006)

J'ai un routeur Airport Express et je suis chez Belgacom.


----------



## bucheron74 (15 Mai 2006)

en principe tu dois aller dans la page accueil de ton routeur (moi c'est livebox wanadoo donc je tape http://192.168.1.1 et je tombe sur une page d'options dont paramétrer routeur et pare feu)
je ne connais pas l'adresse http de ton routeur , il faudrait voir dans ta doc comment accéder à sa configuration 
sinon solution de rechange désactiver le pare feu de ton routeur et paramétrer celui du mac osx dans onglet partage de préférences système avec les ports indiqués 4 posts plus haut


----------



## Max London (15 Mai 2006)

Ouais c'est gentil je vais essayer 

Au fait j'ai un nouveau problème avec Msn, quand je me reconnecte, il oublie tous mes parametres, comme celui de sauvegarder automatiquement les conversations, ou encore il me remet la photo par défaut.

C'est lié a quoi?


----------



## bucheron74 (15 Mai 2006)

la, je pense que tu as oublié un paramètre dans les préférences de amsn
je suppose car tu peux tout régler dans les préférences il y a un onglet pour chaque chose
mais attention, le soft est instable et tu auras de toute facon des soucis de temps à autre 
enfin, sur le réseau MSN, si tu veux de la video, tu n'as pas le choix car MERCURY est horrible 
ne parlons pas de yahoo messenger
essaye et dis quoi , peut etre que la compatibilité avec intel est limitée


----------



## Max London (15 Mai 2006)

Hé bien non ce qui est étrange c'est que je suis sur *Msn* Messenger, et plus aMsn.
Cela ne date que depuis quelques jours, tous mes parametres sont remit par défaut à chaque nouvelle connection.


----------



## bucheron74 (16 Mai 2006)

une soulution qui serait toute bete, peut etre as tu oublié de sauver enregistrer après création des paramètres.Ca m'est arrivé aux tout débuts.
Sinon, c'est peut etre un bug comme il y en a tant d'autres sur ce logiciel instable


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2006)

Sinon vire ses préférences (en faisant une recherche avec "messenger") et contrôle les autorisation des dossier microsoft (dans ton dossier Documents).


----------



## bucheron74 (16 Mai 2006)

est ce que le soft est aussi compatible avec INTEL qu'avec POWER PC ?


----------



## xao85 (16 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les contacts qui ne sont pas AIM? Comment faire?
> Je m'explique: pour l'instant, je suis toujours sur PC, je possède donc une adresse hotmail et je "chat" régulièrement avec mes amis sur msn messenger! Je souhaiterais donc switcher mais je me pose pas mal de questions, nottament concernant mon adresse e-mail (compte hotmail) et msn messenger!
> 
> -Déjà, si j'ai bien compris, hotmail et Mail ne sont pas compatibles, donc il faudrait que je change d'adresse e-mail? quel "compte pop" (en espérant avoir bien compris ce qu'est un compte pop ) me conseillez vous?
> ...




J'ai pas encore mis en pratique ce dont il parle sur le forum dc jpeux pas ten parler, mais tinquiètes tu nas pas besoin de changer d'email(personnelemnt je suis sur hotmail et jai un mac) et il existe msn sur mac(mais pas la dernière version avec les wizz et tt les animations...) deplus il n'est pas compatible avec la webcam, pr pouvoir utiliser la webcam avec dautres personnes connecter à msn il faut utiliser Amsn(logiciel que tu trouves ici: http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/communication/fiches/28910.html  ) Voilà


----------



## emy648 (16 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas encore mis en pratique ce dont il parle sur le forum dc jpeux pas ten parler, mais tinquiètes tu nas pas besoin de changer d'email(personnelemnt je suis sur hotmail et jai un mac) et il existe msn sur mac(mais pas la dernière version avec les wizz et tt les animations...) deplus il n'est pas compatible avec la webcam, pr pouvoir utiliser la webcam avec dautres personnes connecter à msn il faut utiliser Amsn(logiciel que tu trouves ici: http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/communication/fiches/28910.html ) Voilà


 
Et tu utilises ton adresse hotmail à la fois pour Mail et msn? Parce que je crois que ce qui me poserait le plus de problèmes avec mon adresse hotmail, c'est la compatibilité avec Mail... Enfin de toute façon, maintenant je me suis créé un compte Gmail, donc ce n'est plus vraiment grave. Mais je ne sais pas trop quelle version msn choisir? Laquelle est la plus compatible, la plus complète, la plus stable etc selon toi? Au départ je pensais prendre la version msn pour mac ( de microsoft) ou bien adium. Mais la si tu me parles de amsn, ça me donne une possibilité supplémentaire, et rend mon choix encore plus difficile!!


----------



## xao85 (16 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu utilises ton adresse hotmail à la fois pour Mail et msn? Parce que je crois que ce qui me poserait le plus de problèmes avec mon adresse hotmail, c'est la compatibilité avec Mail... Enfin de toute façon, maintenant je me suis créé un compte Gmail, donc ce n'est plus vraiment grave. Mais je ne sais pas trop quelle version msn choisir? Laquelle est la plus compatible, la plus complète, la plus stable etc selon toi? Au départ je pensais prendre la version msn pour mac ( de microsoft) ou bien adium. Mais la si tu me parles de amsn, ça me donne une possibilité supplémentaire, et rend mon choix encore plus difficile!!


 
Je nutilise pas Mail sur mon mac:rose:  je peux pas te dire si ça marche ou pas... Pour msn jutilise les deux(quand jutilise la webcam jprend Amsn sinon jpréfère celui de microsoft)


----------



## bucheron74 (16 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu utilises ton adresse hotmail à la fois pour Mail et msn? Parce que je crois que ce qui me poserait le plus de problèmes avec mon adresse hotmail, c'est la compatibilité avec Mail... Enfin de toute façon, maintenant je me suis créé un compte Gmail, donc ce n'est plus vraiment grave. Mais je ne sais pas trop quelle version msn choisir? Laquelle est la plus compatible, la plus complète, la plus stable etc selon toi? Au départ je pensais prendre la version msn pour mac ( de microsoft) ou bien adium. Mais la si tu me parles de amsn, ça me donne une possibilité supplémentaire, et rend mon choix encore plus difficile!!



Salut voici 2 petites précisions qui pourront t'aider à faire un choix:
il y a 2 réseaux importants le réseau AIM et le réseau MSN
le logiciel MSN MESSENGER utilise le réseau MSN on parle alors de client MSN
le logiciel ICHAT utilise le réseau AIM on dit alors que ICHAT est un client AIM comme AIM 5.9 ou TRILLIAN sur PC

tu peux aller sur le réseau AIM avec ICHAT tandis que le PC peut aller sur le réseau AIM avec le logiciel AIM 5.9 ou TRILLIAN
en fait, si tu veux avoir son et image tu as ICHAT 
ton correspondant doit avoir dans ce cas soit AIM 5.9 soit TRILLIAN .
Il n'est alors pas possible de passer par MSN
Si ton correspondant utiise une cam, elle doit etre fire wire pour AIM 5.9 selon une source constructeur mais je n'ai pas vérifié.
si tes contacts WINDOWS ne veulent pas changer leurs petites habitudes voici une autre solution:

si tu utilises A MSN tu auras l'image mais pas le son.
ton correpondant PC doit utiliser dans ce cas MSN MESSENGER 7.5 
Tu lances A MSN,  ton correspondant lance MSN MESSENGER 7.5 (qui au passage est ignoble en vidéo)
Je te donnes une astuce pour avoir le son quand meme avec AMSN----

tu lances SKYPE pour le son et ton correspondant lance aussi skype sur PC
donc tu auras 2 applications ouvertes en meme temps SKYPE et A MSN , ton correspondant aura aussi 2 applications ouvertes en meme temps SKYPE et MSN MESSENGER 7.5
lui par contre doit cocher l'option "afficher la web cam" car le logiciel  MSN 7.5 est par défaut en video conférence ce qui crée un conflit lors de son invitation à voir ta cam
Pour SKYPE, tu dois bien sur etre reliée à ton contact après avoir crée un pseudo comme ton contact et tu l'appelles par le logiciel 
En résumé, tu appelles ton contact avec SKYPE, en meme temps tu le contactes avec AMSN sur son pseudo MSN (lui connecté sur MSN 7.5)
C'est une astuce en attendant SKYPE 2.0 qui offrira l'image et le son
personellement je trouve plus sympa la discussion au clavier qui a plus de charme mais bon c'est perso et chacun trouve son compte dans chaque genre
Voila j'espère que tu pourras faire ton choix
n'hésites pas à reposter si tu as un souci , les forums servent à ca 
bonjour à la BELGIQUE


----------



## bucheron74 (16 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu utilises ton adresse hotmail à la fois pour Mail et msn? Parce que je crois que ce qui me poserait le plus de problèmes avec mon adresse hotmail, c'est la compatibilité avec Mail... Enfin de toute façon, maintenant je me suis créé un compte Gmail, donc ce n'est plus vraiment grave. Mais je ne sais pas trop quelle version msn choisir? Laquelle est la plus compatible, la plus complète, la plus stable etc selon toi? Au départ je pensais prendre la version msn pour mac ( de microsoft) ou bien adium. Mais la si tu me parles de amsn, ça me donne une possibilité supplémentaire, et rend mon choix encore plus difficile!!



Salut voici 2 petites précisions qui pourront t'aider à faire un choix:
il y a 2 réseaux importants le réseau AIM et le réseau MSN
le logiciel MSN MESSENGER utilise le réseau MSN on parle alors de client MSN
le logiciel ICHAT utilise le réseau AIM on dit alors que ICHAT est un client AIM comme AIM 5.9 ou TRILLIAN sur PC

tu peux aller sur le réseau AIM avec ICHAT tandis que le PC peut aller sur le réseau AIM avec le logiciel AIM 5.9 ou TRILLIAN
en fait, si tu veux avoir son et image tu as ICHAT 
ton correspondant doit avoir dans ce cas soit AIM 5.9 soit TRILLIAN .
Il n'est alors pas possible de passer par MSN
Si ton correspondant utiise une cam, elle doit etre fire wire pour AIM 5.9 selon une source constructeur mais je n'ai pas vérifié.
si tes contacts WINDOWS ne veulent pas changer leurs petites habitudes voici une autre solution:

si tu utilises A MSN tu auras l'image mais pas le son.
ton correpondant PC doit utiliser dans ce cas MSN MESSENGER 7.5 
Tu lances A MSN,  ton correspondant lance MSN MESSENGER 7.5 (qui au passage est ignoble en vidéo)
Je te donnes une astuce pour avoir le son quand meme avec AMSN----

tu lances SKYPE pour le son et ton correspondant lance aussi skype sur PC
donc tu auras 2 applications ouvertes en meme temps SKYPE et A MSN , ton correspondant aura aussi 2 applications ouvertes en meme temps SKYPE et MSN MESSENGER 7.5
lui par contre doit cocher l'option "afficher la web cam" car le logiciel  MSN 7.5 est par défaut en video conférence ce qui crée un conflit lors de son invitation à voir ta cam
Pour SKYPE, tu dois bien sur etre reliée à ton contact après avoir crée un pseudo comme ton contact et tu l'appelles par le logiciel 
En résumé, tu appelles ton contact avec SKYPE, en meme temps tu le contactes avec AMSN sur son pseudo MSN (lui connecté sur MSN 7.5)
C'est une astuce en attendant SKYPE 2.0 qui offrira l'image et le son
personellement je trouve plus sympa la discussion au clavier qui a plus de charme mais bon c'est perso et chacun trouve son compte dans chaque genre
Voila j'espère que tu pourras faire ton choix
n'hésites pas à reposter si tu as un souci , les forums servent à ca 
bonjour à la BELGIQUE


----------



## Freddy4dreams (16 Mai 2006)

on m'a offert une webcam, apriori elle elle est compatible mac
mais msn ou amsn ne propose pas la visio
et sur ichat c comment ?

j'ai actuellement un G4 bi proc, j'ai l'intention de m'acheter le minimac intel
puis je le mettre en reseaux et passer facilement de ma config actuel et la nouvelle
sans etre obligé de redemarer ?
le mini mac sera plus rapide que mon G4 ?

pourrais je a ce moment la utiliser messenger 7,5 ?


----------



## bucheron74 (17 Mai 2006)

Freddy4dreams a dit:
			
		

> on m'a offert une webcam, apriori elle elle est compatible mac
> mais msn ou amsn ne propose pas la visio
> et sur ichat c comment ?
> 
> ...



salut lis bien le post ci dessus , l essentiel y est
MSN 7.5 est uniquement compatible PC , MAC n'a que la version 5
ICHAT est le meilleur SOFT actuel en ce qui concerne la qualité VIDEO, il y a pas photo mais entre MAC et MAC
tu dois créer un compte AIM avec le pseudo qui va avec, ensuite tu vas dans préférences ICHAT et ajoutes un compte AIM 
après ca roule tout seul et tu n'as plus qu'à ajouter tes contacts AIM


----------



## emy648 (17 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> Salut voici 2 petites précisions qui pourront t'aider à faire un choix:
> il y a 2 réseaux importants le réseau AIM et le réseau MSN
> le logiciel MSN MESSENGER utilise le réseau MSN on parle alors de client MSN
> le logiciel ICHAT utilise le réseau AIM on dit alors que ICHAT est un client AIM comme AIM 5.9 ou TRILLIAN sur PC
> ...


 

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions!!  Je ne pense pas que mes amis windows (c'est à dire TOUS mes amis ) changeront leurs habitudes pour moi! Donc à mon avis je vais adopter la 2e option que tu me proposes et qui me semble pas mal!!


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> Salut voici 2 petites précisions qui pourront t'aider à faire un choix:
> il y a 2 réseaux importants le réseau AIM et le réseau MSN
> le logiciel MSN MESSENGER utilise le réseau MSN on parle alors de client MSN
> le logiciel ICHAT utilise le réseau AIM on dit alors que ICHAT est un client AIM comme AIM 5.9 ou TRILLIAN sur PC
> ...


 
Merci pour les infos!!!


----------



## bucheron74 (17 Mai 2006)

ca roule, tout ca va dans le bon sens de la communication
EMY, sache quand meme que l'image que tu auras sera certe meilleure que MERCURY et MSN 7.5 mais pas terrible dans l'absolu et vraiment inférieure à ce que tu aurais sous ICHAT, ne sois pas décue 
pour voir l'interlocuteur ca va mais pas plus.
A bientot, tiens nous au courant de tes impressions , qualité video, du son 
stabilité


----------



## appleben (17 Mai 2006)

Du calme, j'utilise aMsn qui marche très bien pour les messages instantannés et la vidèo, par contre pour l'audio il faudra être sur SKYPE en même temps.


----------



## bucheron74 (17 Mai 2006)

appleben a dit:
			
		

> Du calme, j'utilise aMsn qui marche très bien pour les messages instantannés et la vidèo, par contre pour l'audio il faudra être sur SKYPE en même temps.



tout le monde est calme, tu vois quelqu'un d'énervé ?
tu as bien compris, il faut faire fonctionner les 2 soft en duo.
en effet la vidéo fonctionne sur amsn, je dis juste que sa qualité est très très inférieure à ICHAT et meme à la video transmise via ICHAT par AIM 5.9 ou TRILLIAN
mais c'est sur que ca marche (le logiciel est tout de meme instable meme si il n'a pas planté chez toi il l'a fait chez beaucoup d'autres et c'est pas normal)

Tu dois en effet appeler ton contact MSN sur son pseudo SKYPE et en meme temps vous vous reliez tous les deux via amsn et msn 7.5.
le son est pas mal, c'est du SKYPE ni plus ni moins toujours aussi bon que le téléphone sous IP
essaye , tu verras c'est pas mal


----------



## xao85 (18 Mai 2006)

Au fait msn et amsn existe en universal binary ou on utilise rosetta?


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait msn et amsn existe en universal binary ou on utilise rosetta?



Je crois qu'aucun des deux n'est sortit en UB


----------



## skystef (20 Mai 2006)

Bon ben je reste sous MSN, Ichat est vraiment trop restrictif, à croire que Steve pense que les Macusers ne parlent qu'entre eux....


Quand j'aurais envie de m'eme.... je mettrais MSN sur Ichat "pour voir"


----------



## bucheron74 (20 Mai 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je reste sous MSN, Ichat est vraiment trop restrictif, à croire que Steve pense que les Macusers ne parlent qu'entre eux....
> 
> 
> Quand j'aurais envie de m'eme.... je mettrais MSN sur Ichat "pour voir"



Je pense que c'est un reproche qu'on peut plutot faire à WINDOWS, en enlevant MSN MESSENGER , il veut encore d'avantage opposer le monde MAC au monde WINDOWS

Apple a ICHAT compatible AIM (restrictif si tu veux) 
Windows a MSN 7.5 compatible MSN tout aussi restrictif si tu vas par là 
Le PC iste qui veut discuter avec un mac'iste n'a qu'à se faire un compte AIM, ca prend 2 minutes et ca marche nickel avec le son et image (TRILLIAN ou AIM 5.9)
Sur MSN , AMSN n'ofrre pas le son et il faut gruger avec SKYPE si on veut dialoguer avec WINDOWS
ICHAT n'est pas plus restrictif que MSN 7.5 
APPLE ou WINDOWS travaillent pour eux memes et je pense pas que l'un ait l'esprit plus ouvert que l'autre en matière de concurrence


----------



## Melounette (20 Mai 2006)

Bon alors, j'ai un peu lu plein de choses sur Jabber dans ce forum, mais un ou deux points restent sombres.
J'ai AIM(ça marche au poil ), je veux discuter avec des gens qui ont eux, MSN. Donc il faut utiliser une passerelle, ça d'accord. Jabber c'est le bien, d'accord. Tu crées ton compte, tu télécharges le bouzin, d'accord. Mais il faut être client d'un site (genre Mactouch) pour pouvoir faire la passerelle ? J'ai rien compris, c'est quoi cette étape ?:hein: 
Merci d'avance des éventuelles réponses.
Edit : Erf, c'est la première fois que je poste dans les sujets tecniques, j'en oublie les bonnes manières. Salut les gens.


----------



## bucheron74 (20 Mai 2006)

une petite question avant de t'expliquer la suite, pourquoi utilises tu AIM alors que ICHAT est un client AIM ?


----------



## Melounette (20 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> une petite question avant de t'expliquer la suite, pourquoi utilises tu AIM alors que ICHAT est un client AIM ?


Euh...parce que. (non, merci pas la peine de m'indiquer un Forum pc:casse: , je connais, mais ici je comprends mieux, et après je me fais ma cuisine perso )


----------



## bucheron74 (20 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Euh...parce que. (non, merci pas la peine de m'indiquer un Forum pc:casse: , je connais, mais ici je comprends mieux, et après je me fais ma cuisine perso )



pas de souci, il y a de la place pour tous
on a tous un parent, un proche sur PC 
pas de raciste anti PC en espérant qu'il en est de mème sur les forums PC

en fait tu veux discuter avec des contacts MSN sur MAC ou sur PC ?


----------



## Melounette (20 Mai 2006)

Les 2 mon capitaine. Mais en fait je voudrais surtout savoir ce que c'est cette histoire de client sur un serveur puis passer par Jabber. C'est pas clair sur leur site. Tout le reste est très bien expliqué sauf ça.
P.S. : Je te mets ce que je ne comprend pas :


> Pour essayer Jabber, vous devrez avoir un client et un serveur. MacTouch a mis en place [*1*] son serveur (*jabber.mactouch.com*) que vous pouvez utiliser librement.


----------



## bucheron74 (20 Mai 2006)

En fait, tu lances PSI, tu choisis un serveur (moi j'ai pris jabber.nuxo.net)
tu le choisis c'est à dire que tu le notes dans un coin pour la suite
Donc PSI est ouvert, tu vas alors sur GENERAL/ACCOUNT SETUP/ADD A CONTACTet REGISTER NEW ACCOUNT là tu vas créer un compte JABBER 
choisis de préférence ton pseudo AIM en ID JABBER exemple
pseudo AIM MELOUNETTE, ID JABBER MELOUNETTE@jabber.nuxo.net si tu prends le meme serveur mais tu remplaces par mactouch.com si tu préfères
dans HOST tu mets le serveur choisi pour moi c'est nuxo.net
ton compte JABBER est creé et pour te connecter tu cliques droit sur ton compte et te connectes 

étape importante, la création de MSN transport 
tu vas sur service discovery et tu vois apparaitre la liste des agents de transport
MSN, AIM, ICQ, etc.....
tu cliques droit sur celui que tu veux en l'occurence MSN et choisis REGISTER
pour ensuite renseigner les champs sur ton compte MSN car il t'en faut un adresse (adresse hotmail ou autre si tu utilises une autre adresse mail dans un compte MSN)
Là tes contacts MSN vont apparaitre par magie (ton compte jabber dois etre connecté , celui que tu vois apparaitre ***** jabber.nuxo.net)

Si tu veux rajouter des contacts MSN, tu vas dans add a contact et choisis contact MSN et en jabber ID tu mets nom%hotmail.fr@msn , si le contact se nomme toto@hotmail.fr tu mets toto%hotmail.fr@msn
à partir de la, tu peux quitter PSI et aller sur AIM pour créer un compte jabber dans AIM comme je l'ai fait dans ICHAT avec "ajouter un compte" en espérant que AIM le permette mais je ne connais pas AIM 
tu peux alors Tchatter avec tes contacts MSN ou AIM avec AIM 
j'espère avoir été clair, si tu as un souci reposte n'hésites pas 
bienvenue sur macgé


----------



## Melounette (20 Mai 2006)

Ah bin merci t'es excellent. J'en demandais pas tant, mais je prends avec plaisir. Je teste ça et je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## bucheron74 (20 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin merci t'es excellent. J'en demandais pas tant, mais je prends avec plaisir. Je teste ça et je vous tiens au jus.


je sais que tu aurais su chercher seule mais j'ai du bucher pour tout piger car mactouch est pas super clair je reconnais, j'ai jugé utile de te guider plus loin
et donc j'espère que ca en aidera plus d'un
essayes avec bucheron74440 en AIM ou bucheron74440@hotmail.fr et dis moi si ca fonctionne  
un détail, tu ne peux pas faire de transferts de fichiers en passant par jabber juste tchatter au clavier, 
ciao  au boulot


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2006)

enlève ton email et envoies-lui en privé sinon tu vas te faire spammer


----------



## Melounette (20 Mai 2006)

Atta, je note....


----------



## bucheron74 (20 Mai 2006)

mes pseudos sont affichés dans mon profil accessible à tous AIM, MSN, .MAC 
mon pseudo AIM ne me sert pas, je ne me sers pas non plus de MSN bien qu'il soit actif , ils existent mais ne sont pas utilisés bien qu'ils soient joignables mais je n'utilise pas ma boite hotmail.
le seul pseudo dont je me sers est mon pseudo .mac lui affiché dans mon profil et donc accessible et joignable en AIM 
merci du conseil , on est jamais assez prudent avec ces saletés de SPAM ou autres bebetes


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> ..
> merci du conseil , on est jamais assez prudent avec ces saletés de SPAM ou autres bebetes




Bah oui mais là faut que tu édites ton message précédent, tu as trois heures pour éditer, donc ne tarde pas trop.


----------



## bucheron74 (20 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui mais là faut que tu édites ton message précédent, tu as trois heures pour éditer, donc ne tarde pas trop.



OK, mais 3 heures ca va etre juste je crois :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (21 Mai 2006)

Bon bin ça marche !\o/ Et surtout grâce à l'assistanat du bûcheron. 
Alors petites précisions quand à son post. Une fois qu'on téléchargé PSI, et qu'on crée un compte, il faut cocher la case "Enregistrer un nouveau compte" dans l'enregistrement en lui même, sinon on ne peut pas créer un compte jabber. (Je sais c'est débile de lui dire 2 fois qu'on enregistre un nouveau compte, mais quand on voit les exemples qu'ils donnent pour s'aider à s'enregistrer, genre juliette@capulet.com, on ne s'étonne plus de rien:mouais: )(bin non cliquez pas c'est un faux)

 De plus, si vous ne voyez pas "host" comme moi, parce que bêtement vous avez téléchargé la version française(Ah la barrière de la langue, c't'un comble), il faut sélectionner "selectionner le serveur manuellement" et entrer le serveur qui vous permettra de discuter avec MSN, AIM, ICQ et j'en passe dans la 'tite case. Vous pouvez prendre l'exemple du bûcheron. Ca marche impeccab'.

Sinon, AIM ne fait pas de compte Jabber, alors que ichat si(évidemment me direz vous), et avec PSI vous ne pourrez que échanger du texte avec les gens qui n'ont pas le même type d'ordi(PC ou Mac) ou la même messagerie. Même ces cons de smileys passent pas. Enfin pour l'instant. J'en connais un qui y travaille. 
Voilou. Merci bûcheron.
Allez bonne chance aux prochains qui essaieront, c'est pas si dur.
Ah j'oubliais, des fois les serveurs prennent du temps à vous inscrire, donc faites pas ça un week-end, c'est chargé.


----------



## bucheron74 (22 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin ça marche !\o/ Et surtout grâce à l'assistanat du bûcheron.
> Alors petites précisions quand à son post. Une fois qu'on téléchargé PSI, et qu'on crée un compte, il faut cocher la case "Enregistrer un nouveau compte" dans l'enregistrement en lui même, sinon on ne peut pas créer un compte jabber. (Je sais c'est débile de lui dire 2 fois qu'on enregistre un nouveau compte, mais quand on voit les exemples qu'ils donnent pour s'aider à s'enregistrer, genre juliette@capulet.com, on ne s'étonne plus de rien:mouais: )(bin non cliquez pas c'est un faux)
> 
> De plus, si vous ne voyez pas "host" comme moi, parce que bêtement vous avez téléchargé la version française(Ah la barrière de la langue, c't'un comble), il faut sélectionner "selectionner le serveur manuellement" et entrer le serveur qui vous permettra de discuter avec MSN, AIM, ICQ et j'en passe dans la 'tite case. Vous pouvez prendre l'exemple du bûcheron. Ca marche impeccab'.
> ...


merci Mélounette c'est trop je suis géné,  tu me fais rougir
j'ai trouvé le souci pour lequel je ne parvenais pas à transmettre les icones sur ICHAT plus précisement les icones du pack ICHAT EXTENDER que j'ai téléchargé 
j'avais viré des applications le pack sans faire attention du coup il était désinstallé
je l'ai remis dans les applications et lancé ICHAT EXTENDER maintenant retour des icones délirants , le top 
Je conseille ce pack à tous les utilisateurs de ICHAT qui ne l'ont pas encore
les icones sont très marrants et originaux
Voila, en ce qui concerne l'ouverture d un compte jabber , c'est normal qu'il faille indiquer enregistrement car il peut s'agir d'un ajout de compte ou d'une modofication de compte, il faut donc préciser enregistrer nouveau compte ou register en version anglaise

A bientot les petits loups


----------



## skystef (22 Mai 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est un reproche qu'on peut plutot faire à WINDOWS, en enlevant MSN MESSENGER , il veut encore d'avantage opposer le monde MAC au monde WINDOWS
> 
> Apple a ICHAT compatible AIM (restrictif si tu veux)
> Windows a MSN 7.5 compatible MSN tout aussi restrictif si tu vas par là
> ...



je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait que MSN ne converse qu'avec MSN mais le problème est que beaucoup de monde à MSN aujourd'hui. Ce n'est pas en omettant le protocole MSN que les clients alternatifs vons gagner des parts de marchés car les gens ne veulent pas changer la plupart du temps. Personellement, tout mes contacts ont MSN et n'ont pas envie d'avoir AIM pour me faire plaisir... et je les comprends.


----------



## bucheron74 (23 Mai 2006)

celui qui essaye de tout balayer sur son passage c'est bien Bill 
il ne s'agit pas d'ignorer le protcole MSN mais de ne pas descendre en qualité car MSN offre un niveau de qualité bien moindre que AIM 5.9 ou TRILLIAN
Les PC istes qui ne veulent pas changer pour AIM doivent un peu réfléchir et se demander ce que ca va leur couter de virer MSN et surtout ce qu'ils vont y gagner (beaucoup)
Je vois pas le souci , tu télécharges AIM et hop 5 mn chrono, mon pote sur XP l'a fait et il regrette de pas l'avoir fait avant.D'autant que MSN 7.5 est vraiment horrible en vidéo.
je pense que c'est plutot Bill Gates qui peut etre taxé d'empirisme avec ses parts de marche et son nouveau Windows MESSENGER qui va encore séparer les 2 mondes comme il le souhaite 
Et puis AIM a pas beaucoup moins de parts de marche que MSN, ils sont presque aussi nombreux.
J'ai beaucoup d'amis sur PC dont ma mère et il y a de la place pour tous, explique ca à BILL


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> Personellement, tout mes contacts ont MSN et n'ont pas envie d'avoir AIM pour me faire plaisir... et je les comprends.


Tu peux répéter ça cent fois personne ne l'écoute.


----------



## bucheron74 (23 Mai 2006)

oui surtout que c'est pas pour lui faire plaisir mais pour se faire plaisir à eux car ils ont tout à gagner à changer pour aller vers AIM
qu'ils essayent et ils verront 
moi je compare et juge après 
il faut de l'ouverture d'esprit,


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2006)

Tu m'as mal compris, moi aussi je compare, et AIM PC ben comment dire, pire que MSN mac ?


----------



## bucheron74 (23 Mai 2006)

bien sur je t'ai compris et je m'adressais à skystef 
on est d'accord pas de souci


----------



## skystef (23 Mai 2006)

AIM PC j'aime bien moi  ... mais tout mes contacts ne jurent que par MSN... D''ailleurs, on entend souvent "t'as MSN?" plus que t'as AIM ou t'as Yahoo!?  Encore Skype est devenu très populaire donc c'est plus facile.


Moi je vais avoir des soucis quand je vais devoir faire de la vidéo ou de l'audio en même temps vu que la plupart de mes contacts ne feront pas d'effort pour 1 personne... Si j'abandonne totalement MSN pour AIM/Ichat : j'ai plus d'amis sur la messagerie instantannée c'est tout


----------



## bucheron74 (23 Mai 2006)

je comprends mais si ce sont des amis ils peuvent faire un effort 
ils peuvent bien essayer ca va leur prendre 10 minutes et ca peut etre sympa de découvrir autre chose  
le bouche à oreille peut faire le reste et tu peux leur expliquer leur intéret 
tu es un ami pour eux, ils pourront t'écouter 
mais sinon, si ils sont bornés et indécrochables de MSN, tant pis pour eux
et dommage 
respectons leur volonté


----------



## brome (23 Mai 2006)

Je rappelle qu'il existe sur Windows et sur Linux comme sur MacOS des clients multi-protocoles (Trillian, Miranda, Gaim,...) permettant de communiquer avec toute sa brochette de contacts, quel que soit le protocole que ceux-ci utilisent.


----------



## bucheron74 (23 Mai 2006)

oui trillian est très bon, il y a de toute facon il y a PSI sur windows en multi protocole


----------



## emy648 (4 Juin 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est un reproche qu'on peut plutot faire à WINDOWS, *en enlevant MSN MESSENGER* , il veut encore d'avantage opposer le monde MAC au monde WINDOWS


 
Quand tu dis qu'ils vont enlever msn messenger, tu parles du fait qu'ils vont le supprimer pour le remplacer par "windows messenger" ou un truc dans le genre (plus sûre du nom)? 
Si c'est bien ça, je me posais encore une petite question... Sera-t-il alors encore possible de dialoguer avec mes contacts PCistes, via une version msn pour mac?:afraid: 
Si c'est pas le cas, ca risque de m'ennuyer un peu...


----------



## arcank (4 Juin 2006)

Il y aura toujours des logiciels de tierce partie comme Adium X love ou Mercury, qui permettent de chatter avec des PCistes sur MSN (sans la visio (son et image) pour l'instant). De toute façon, rien ne t'empêche de garder la version actuelle de MSN for Mac...

Arcank


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura toujours des logiciels de tierce partie comme Adium X love ou Mercury, qui permettent de chatter avec des PCistes sur MSN (sans la visio (son et image) pour l'instant). De toute façon, rien ne t'empêche de garder la version actuelle de MSN for Mac...
> 
> Arcank


 
ok, merci, tu me rassures un peu!

Edit: désolée je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait (double post) et je ne parviens pas a effacer celui ci...


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura toujours des logiciels de tierce partie comme Adium X love ou Mercury, qui permettent de chatter avec des PCistes sur MSN (sans la visio (son et image) pour l'instant). De toute façon, rien ne t'empêche de garder la version actuelle de MSN for Mac...
> 
> Arcank


 
ok merci, tu me rassures un peu! 
adium X est mieux que MSN for mac selon toi? En fait j'ai commandé un nouveau macbook qui devrait arriver chez moi d'ici quelques jours, mais je suis toujours sur PC pour l'instant! Donc je n'ai pas encore choisi la version de msn que j allais prendre! Au départ je penchait plus pour msn for mac, mais on m'a egalement pas mal parlé de Adium... je ne sais pas lequel est mieux...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

Un seul conseil : testes-les tous par toi-même.


----------



## bucheron74 (5 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ok merci, tu me rassures un peu!
> adium X est mieux que MSN for mac selon toi? En fait j'ai commandé un nouveau macbook qui devrait arriver chez moi d'ici quelques jours, mais je suis toujours sur PC pour l'instant! Donc je n'ai pas encore choisi la version de msn que j allais prendre! Au départ je penchait plus pour msn for mac, mais on m'a egalement pas mal parlé de Adium... je ne sais pas lequel est mieux...



SUPERMOQUETTE a raison, il faut tester par toi meme, 
ceci dit ICHAT est mieux que ADIUM au niveau de l'interface et plus stable je trouve pour avoir essayé les 2
il est plus modulable (police caracteres, couleurs,...)
la stabilité compte aussi


----------



## azrael24 (5 Juin 2006)

si je peut apporter mon grain de sel 

j'utilise très regulierement Msn et je suis obligé d'utiliser msn formac malgrès le fait qu'il se deconnecte souvent et qu'il n'affiche pas certaines reponses lors d'une conversation.
Mais pourquoi donc je me fait ch**r avec ce logiciel ? tout simplement parce que adium n'est pas stable du tout chez moi (pire que msn for mac) et que mercury demande trop de resources si je veut faire autre chose que du chat (je l'utilise que quand je veut faire de la visio)

Mais a preference va quand meme à mercury qui est à mon gout le plus elaboré et le plus pratique


----------



## bucheron74 (5 Juin 2006)

une petite question si ce n'est pas indiscret, pourquoi utiliser MERCURY ou MSN si on a un MAC puisque ICHAT en passant par jabber est compatible AIM et MSN avec une interface et une modulabilité géniale et une bonne stabilité.(compte jabber + ICHAT = multiprotocole AIM et MSN)
j'utlisais MERCURY mais avant de connaitre jabber et je l'ai largué (interface horrible et image ignoble en timbre poste) 
ceci dit je respecte tout point de vue, chacun trouve son compte dans chaque soft mais MERCURY ou MSN n'ont aucun intéret si on a un MAC pour faire de la messagerie instantannée au clavier sans video si on a un compte jabber.
Si on veut la video en plus, pourquoi pas mais bon,.....


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement parce que adium n'est pas stable du tout chez moi


 
Qu'entends tu par "pas stable" ? 
J'ai installé Adium sur mon MB et aucun soucis de bug ou de plantage. Peut-être ai-je de la chance.

Sinon, comme le dit supermoquette, essaye les tous, puis tu ne gardes que celui qui te convient. Perso j'ai choisi Adium pour le multi-protocole et la facilité de cusomisation. Je ne fais pas de vidéo, donc iChat ne me sert pas, pour l'instant.


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> une petite question si ce n'est pas indiscret, pourquoi utiliser MERCURY ou MSN si on a un MAC puisque *ICHAT en passant par jabber est compatible AIM et MSN* avec une interface et une modulabilité géniale et une bonne stabilité.(compte jabber + ICHAT = multiprotocole AIM et MSN)
> j'utlisais MERCURY mais avant de connaitre jabber et je l'ai largué (interface horrible et image ignoble en timbre poste)
> ceci dit je respecte tout point de vue, chacun trouve son compte dans chaque soft mais *MERCURY ou MSN n'ont aucun intéret si on a un MAC pour faire de la messagerie instantannée au clavier sans video si on a un compte jabber*.
> Si on veut la video en plus, pourquoi pas mais bon,.....


 
hein?? je comprend plus rien là...  ichat, je pensais que c'etait juste compatible de mac à mac?! Je pourrais donc, selon toi, converser avec mes amis msn messenger (utilisant donc windows) via ichat??? Tout ceci en tenant bien évidemment compte que je ne vais pas commencer à demander à mes 80 contacts msn de modifier leur compte msn pour autre chose, ou entreprendre toutes sortes d'opérations pour que je puisse chatter avec eux!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

Oui, tu peux, fais une recherche avec jabber et msn dans les titres de sujets, tu trouveras


----------



## Melounette (5 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> hein?? je comprend plus rien là... ichat, je pensais que c'etait juste compatible de mac à mac?! Je pourrais donc, selon toi, converser avec mes amis msn messenger (utilisant donc windows) via ichat??? Tout ceci en tenant bien évidemment compte que je ne vais pas commencer à demander à mes 80 contacts msn de modifier leur compte msn pour autre chose, ou entreprendre toutes sortes d'opérations pour que je puisse chatter avec eux!


Bah oui je le fais bien moi.


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui je le fais bien moi.


 
+1, c'est même le principal intérêt d'Adium ou d'iChat. J'rajouterai que c'est même le panard quand tu es sur Windows au bureau avec msn (chuuut) et mac à la maison, les potes ne se doutent de rien. 

"t'es encore au bureau à 22h ? Ben ouais..."


----------



## Vicbus (5 Juin 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris, si je crée un compte Jabber, je pourrais parler a mes contacts MSN depuis iChat ??


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

Ouais.


----------



## Melounette (5 Juin 2006)

Vicbus a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, si je crée un compte Jabber, je pourrais parler a mes contacts MSN depuis iChat ??


Evidemment !\o/ Et c'est super simple, il suffit de suivre les liens donnés par Ze incrédibeul Bucheron et hop ! Par contre, tu ne peux pas transférer de fichiers, ni voir la tronche de tes interlocuteurs, mais bon...y a d'autres moyens.


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

Qu'est ce que ichat a en plus par rapport a msn for mac ou autre?
et Jabber c'est un logiciel à installer?


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment !\o/ Et c'est super simple, il suffit de suivre les liens donnés par Ze incrédibeul Bucheron et hop ! *Par contre, tu ne peux pas transférer de fichiers, ni voir la tronche de tes interlocuteurs*, mais bon...y a d'autres moyens.


 
ca je trouve que c est quand même un peu dommage...j'envoie et recois souvent des fichiers via msn. et j aime bien voir la petite photo des gens quand je "chat".


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ca je trouve que c est quand même un peu dommage...j'envoie et recois souvent des fichiers via msn. et j aime bien voir la petite photo des gens quand je "chat".


 
Avec Adium tu peux voir la trombine de tes contacts msn et leur envoyer, ou recevoir des fichiers.


----------



## azrael24 (5 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Qu'entends tu par "pas stable" ?
> J'ai installé Adium sur mon MB et aucun soucis de bug ou de plantage. Peut-être ai-je de la chance.
> 
> Sinon, comme le dit supermoquette, essaye les tous, puis tu ne gardes que celui qui te convient. Perso j'ai choisi Adium pour le multi-protocole et la facilité de cusomisation. Je ne fais pas de vidéo, donc iChat ne me sert pas, pour l'instant.



je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai confondu adium avec amsn qui lui plante quasiment a chaque fois lors de la connexion au serveur.
en effet adium est plutot pas mal (le look aqua me derangeait un peu alors j'ai pris metal adiumX).


----------



## Vicbus (5 Juin 2006)

ok... et comment fait-on pour se créer un compte Jabber ??
dommage qu'on ne sait pas voir notre correspondant, ni envoyer de fichier !
et mon interlocuteur ne sera pas que j'utilise iChat, si lui a un compte MSN ?


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Avec Adium tu peux voir la trombine de tes contacts msn et leur envoyer, ou recevoir des fichiers.


 
ok, je crois que c'est ce qu'il me conviendrait le mieux alors! 
il y a différentes versions d'adium? si oui, laquelle je dois prendre?

ah oui encore un truc, serait-il possible d'exporter ma liste de contacts? histoire de pas devoir les retapper un à un de ma version msn messenger windows, vers adium (ou bien est-ce que dès que je vais ouvrir adium ma liste de contacts s'y trouvera??)? Je ne sais pas du tout si ca se fait mais il me semble en avoir entendu parler...
 si oui est-ce que c'est possible même si je change d'adresse e-mail? Je m'explique: j'ai actuellement un compte hotmail.com, mais je me suis créé une adresse gmail... est ce que je peux exporter ma liste de contacts même si j'ai changé d'adresse email (tous mes contacts disposant actuellement de mon adresse hotmail)?

je ne sais pas si j ai été très claire...


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

Pour télécharger Adium, tu vas directement sur le site d'Adium
http://adium.aybee.net/

Lorsque tu vas créer ton compte msn, tu vas automatiquement récuprérer ta liste de contact de la même manière que si tu ouvrais msn (groupes, avatars, etc.) Sur ce lien, quelque screenshots
http://adium.aybee.net/screenshots.php

Un petit tuto sur Adium, trés simple. 
http://imagine.frenchstudio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=525

Sinon, tu as le forum sur le site d'adium, tu vas voir, c'est facile d'utilisation et trés agréable


----------



## Dramis (5 Juin 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> une petite question si ce n'est pas indiscret, pourquoi utiliser MERCURY ou MSN si on a un MAC puisque ICHAT en passant par jabber est compatible AIM et MSN avec une interface et une modulabilité géniale et une bonne stabilité


 
Parce que...

Les serveur jabber sont souvent down, quand ils sont pas down, la passerelle msn est down.  Si vous connaissez un serveur jabber très fiable, faites signe.

On peut chatter, et seulement chatter, le transferts de fichier ça marche pas.

C'est ce que j'utilise malgré les imperfections pour chatter avec mes potes sur msn.


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous, 

Je me joins à votre discussion qui au passage est très intéressante pour savoir si une adresse Gmail est compatible AIM.

En fait, mon adresse principale est une adresse de type toto@gmail.com et je voulais savoir si je pouvais l'utiliser pour discuter avec des contacts en utilisants iChat? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pour télécharger Adium, tu vas directement sur le site d'Adium
> http://adium.aybee.net/
> 
> Lorsque tu vas créer ton compte msn, tu vas automatiquement récuprérer ta liste de contact de la même manière que si tu ouvrais msn (groupes, avatars, etc.) Sur ce lien, quelque screenshots
> ...


 
ok merci!! ca va pas mal m'aider tout ca!! 

1 toute dernière question: est-ce que ca marchera aussi avec une adresse gmail (genre emy@gmail.com)? pour l instant j ai déja une adresse gmail, mais l'adresse que j utilise pour msn messenger est une adresse hotmail... Tous mes contacts sont donc "liés" à cette adresse hotmail et pas encore à l adresse gmail. Donc je suppose que quand tu dis que je vais automatiquement récuperer mes contacts, ce ne sera que dans le cas ou j ouvre adium via mon adresse hotmail (et non gmail)...:mouais:


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ok merci!! ca va pas mal m'aider tout ca!!
> 
> 1 toute dernière question: est-ce que ca marchera aussi avec une adresse gmail (genre emy@gmail.com)? pour l instant j ai déja une adresse gmail, mais l'adresse que j utilise pour msn messenger est une adresse hotmail... Tous mes contacts sont donc "liés" à cette adresse hotmail et pas encore à l adresse gmail. Donc je suppose que quand tu dis que je vais automatiquement récuperer mes contacts, ce ne sera que dans le cas ou j ouvre adium via mon adresse hotmail (et non gmail)...:mouais:



Alors je ne sais pas si l'adresse gmail fonctionne avec Adium mais si c'est le cas, rien ne t'empêche d'avoir un compte hotmail, un compte aim, etc. et le tout sur le même Adium. Tes contacts se contacteront à l'adresse qu'ils auront sans que tu aies à te préoccuper de quoi que ce soit.

J'ai 3 adresses et des potes ont mon adresse msn, d'autres l'adresse aim, bref, tout ça ce goupille à merveille.

Le tutorial est trés bien fait et parle de ce point tu verras.


----------



## emy648 (5 Juin 2006)

je viens d'aller voir l'interface d'adium, et je la trouve assez moche en fait... . Je suis assez décue... Je n'arrive pas à trouver de screenshot de ichat par contre...j'aimerais bien voir à quoi ça ressemble aussi (parce que sur le site d'apple on ne voit que des démos vidéos).

De plus, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé à propos d'ichat sur le site d'apple:

*La messagerie instantanée selon Apple*

_Bien sûr, iChat est également une application de messagerie texte instantanée polyvalente, qui prend en charge les clients AOL Instant Messenger et Jabber Instant Messenger. Des icônes et bulles de bande dessinée associent avec humour les propos tenus à leurs auteurs, et *vous pouvez transmettre n&#8217;importe quel type de fichier*, qu&#8217;il s&#8217;agisse d&#8217;une adresse Web ou d&#8217;une photo, par simple glisser-déposer dans votre conversation. Les *photos s&#8217;affichent directement dans la fenêtre des messages*, et les liens Internet s&#8217;ouvrent d&#8217;un seul clic. En résumé, iChat constitue plus que jamais la voie royale vers la messagerie instantanée._

Ca contredit un peu ce que Melounette m'avait dit concernant le transfert de fichiers et les photos (à moins que ça ne fonctionne que pour les macs entre eux?)...:mouais: 
Et dans le cas ou je prendrais quand même ichat pour finir, le fait de devoir passer par jabber signifierait que je dois prendre une adresse de type xxx@jabber.com? je ne pourrais donc pas garder mon compte Gmail?

Que c'est compliqué tout ca...:hein:


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

Oui, les screenshots d'adium sont moches, mais dans les Xtras, à la rubrique Message style, tu en as des bien mieux. Le mien par exemple, c'est un dérivé de celui-là http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=1760


----------



## martinette (6 Juin 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> Salut voici 2 petites précisions qui pourront t'aider à faire un choix:
> il y a 2 réseaux importants le réseau AIM et le réseau MSN
> le logiciel MSN MESSENGER utilise le réseau MSN on parle alors de client MSN
> le logiciel ICHAT utilise le réseau AIM on dit alors que ICHAT est un client AIM comme AIM 5.9 ou TRILLIAN sur PC
> ...


merci! et ça marche avec isight?
et vive la haute savoie!


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Juin 2006)

Une petite question par rapport à ce qui a été dit plus haut.

Est-ce que pour utiliser le réseau AIM, on doit absolument avoir une adresse AIM (insciption sur le site d'AOL) ou il y a d'autres types d'adresses qui peuvent fonctionner (comme toto@mac.com)?
Et est-ce qu'une adresse AIM (je suppose: toto@aim.com) permet aussi d'avoir une boite email compatible Mail.

En fait je suis vraiment perdu avec tous ces réseaux et tous ces clients.
Ce que je voudrais, c'est pouvoir communiquer avec des contacts sur PC (principalement par écrit) et utiliser la même adresse comme boîte email.

Je suppose que le mieux est d'utiliser le réseau AIM, et que mes contacts PC se créent aussi une adresse AIM, mais avez-vous une solution concrète parce que là, ça devient très compliquer à comprendre


----------



## Melounette (7 Juin 2006)

Ah oui pour utiliser le réseau AIM, il te faut un compte AIM et un mot de passe qui va avec. Mais tes amis PCéistes n'ont pas besoin de prendre AIM. Tu prends PSI(qui est mon cas) ou Adium(qui est mieux apparemment) et hop tu connectes les serveurs AIM, MSN et autre et tu peux discuter avec tout le monde.  Ou alors t'as ichat sur ton mac non ?


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Désolé si je m'échappe un peu du sujet en cours mais j'ai un pbm avec aMSN, j'arrive pas à qu'une personne voit ma webcam,  ce qu'ils me disent, c'est que ça charge mais limage ne vient pas. Lorsque je fais le réglage de l'image pr l'activer il y un message en rouge qui me dit que je sui derrière un frewall(alors quil est désactiver) ou derrière un routeur(alors que ce n'est pas non plus le cas...)  Ca menerve de pas pouvoir utiliser cette magnifique wabcam de macbook...


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> merci! et ça marche avec isight?
> et vive la haute savoie!



la version 7.5 c'est la dernière ou c'est une verion antérieure?


----------



## Melounette (8 Juin 2006)

là


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> là



Merci pr la réorientation!


----------



## emy648 (9 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit souci avec adium. Je l'ai téléchargé hier sur mon macbook. En fait le problème est que je ne peux pas voir le pseudo de mes contacts msn... Seul leur adresse email apparait. Je suis allée dans affichage-format du nom du contac et la j'ai sélectionné Alias, mais ca ne change rien...
Ce qui est étrange c'est que juste après avoir télécharger adium, à la première utilisation, je pouvais voir leurs pseudos, puis j'ai un peu chipoté, j'ai fait en sorte de pouvoir voir la photo de mes contacts dans la liste, et il me semble que c est depuis ce moment la que je n'ai plus leur pseudo, mais je ne suis pas certaine... chose étrange aussi (et qui va peut être vous éclairer ), c'est que quand je dépose le curseur de ma souris sur le contact (sans cliquer dessus) il y a un petit cadre qui apparait avec la photo en plus grand, puis en dessous "nom afiché" et apres ca le pseudo msn!!!! 

quelqu'un sait comment je dois faire pour récupérer les pseudos de mes contacts? et pas avoir leur adresse email?


----------



## emy648 (9 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit souci avec adium. Je l'ai téléchargé hier sur mon macbook. En fait le problème est que je ne peux pas voir le pseudo de mes contacts msn... Seul leur adresse email apparait. Je suis allée dans affichage-format du nom du contac et la j'ai sélectionné Alias, mais ca ne change rien...
Ce qui est étrange c'est que juste après avoir télécharger adium, à la première utilisation, je pouvais voir leurs pseudos, puis j'ai un peu chipoté, j'ai fait en sorte de pouvoir voir la photo de mes contacts dans la liste, et il me semble que c est depuis ce moment la que je n'ai plus leur pseudo, mais je ne suis pas certaine... chose étrange aussi (et qui va peut être vous éclairer ), c'est que quand je dépose le curseur de ma souris sur le contact (sans cliquer dessus) il y a un petit cadre qui apparait avec la photo en plus grand, puis en dessous "nom afiché" et apres ca le pseudo msn!!!! 

quelqu'un sait comment je dois faire pour récupérer les pseudos de mes contacts? et pas avoir leur adresse email?


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

Oui, l'alias de chaque contact se mettra automatiquement dès qu'il sera connecté, sinon, tu peux le faire manuellement. Tu fais un clic droit sur chaque adresse et tu fais afficher les informations. Là, tu as un onglet dans lequel tu peux renter l'alias de ton contact. Ca te permet aussi d'avoir un nom différent de celui rentré par ton contact. Nan parce que mes potes changent souvent de pseudo et moi parfois "J'aurai ta peau jean-pierre", si j'passe pas le curseur dessus, ben je ne sais plus qui c'est. 

As tu trouvé des Xtras te rendant l'interface plus sympa ?


----------



## Yannoux (9 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> As tu trouvé des Xtras te rendant l'interface plus sympa ?



Je pense que Emy trouvera son bonheur dans les extras parce qu'il y a vraiment le choix! 

Sinon vivement que l'equipe de Adium mette la videoconference dans leur prochaine version!!!


----------



## emy648 (9 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Oui, *l'alias de chaque contact se mettra automatiquement* dès qu'il sera connecté, sinon, tu peux le faire manuellement. Tu fais un clic droit sur chaque adresse et tu fais afficher les informations. Là, tu as un onglet dans lequel tu peux renter l'alias de ton contact. Ca te permet aussi d'avoir un nom différent de celui rentré par ton contact. Nan parce que mes potes changent souvent de pseudo et moi parfois "J'aurai ta peau jean-pierre", si j'passe pas le curseur dessus, ben je ne sais plus qui c'est.
> 
> As tu trouvé des Xtras te rendant l'interface plus sympa ?



non justement mon problème est que l'alias ne se met pas automatiquement même quand mes contacts se connectent!!! c'est leur adresse email qui s'affiche! je n'ai leur pseudo que dans le petit cadre qui s'affiche quand je mets mon curseur dessus... 
et bon, je n'ai pas envie de leur attribuer moi un alias, j'aimerais que ce soit le leur qui s'affiche! 

personne n'a une idée de ce que ca pourrait être?


Sinon pour les xtras je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de bien regarder, je crois que je verrai tout ca apres les exams, pcq j'ai encore beaucoup de choses a decouvrir sur mon macbook avant ca! 
mais bon j'aimerais quand meme bien résoudre le probleme de l'alias...:hein:


----------



## emy648 (9 Juin 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> non justement mon problème est que l'alias ne se met pas automatiquement même quand mes contacts se connectent!!! c'est leur adresse email qui s'affiche! je n'ai leur pseudo que dans le petit cadre qui s'affiche quand je mets mon curseur dessus...
> et bon, je n'ai pas envie de leur attribuer moi un alias, j'aimerais que ce soit le leur qui s'affiche!
> 
> *personne n'a une idée de ce que ca pourrait être?*
> ...



c'est bon, j'ai trouvé! 
ici: http://adium.aybee.net/forum/index.php?topic=284.0

c'est le dernier post de Maiwen, qui a résolu mon problème! Enfin voila, si ca peut aider quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

Tant mieux alors !


----------



## emy648 (12 Juin 2006)

J'ai encore un petit soucis avec adium... 
Mes contacts sont répartis dans différents groupes(ex: amis, famille, etc). Seulement je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait, certains se sont mis dans les mauvais groupes. Je les replace donc dans le groupe ou ils devraient être (soit en les bougeant avec la souris, soit par clic droit-définir le groupe). Puis dès que je quitte adium, puis ouvre à nouveau ma session, on dirait qu'il n'a pas pris en compte mes modifications!! tous les contacts sont a nouveau dans les mauvais groupes!!! 

Y a-t-il un endroit ou je dois aller pour sauvegarder les modifications effectuées (histoire qu'elles restent définitivement enregistrées)??


----------



## toutletoutim (17 Juin 2006)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai esayé ça marche moyen je trouve avec la passerel jaber. je trouve que ça déconne souvent.

Vivement que Apple ou Crosoft se decide à faire une passerelle commune audio et video


----------



## TyMor (18 Juin 2006)

Discussion intéressante mais j'ai quelques remarques/questions.

Concernant iChat, je trouve Adium plus fonctionnel. Par exemple impossible, sauf erreur, de se mettre en invisible avec iChat. De plus avec la philosophie de la simplicité, je trouve le programme beaucoup moins paramétrable qu'adium.

Pour la visioconférence, j'ai tout essayé et impossible de la faire marcher entre iChat (Login ICQ) et AIM. Quand je dis tout essayé, c'est désactivation de tous les firewalls et de tous les anti-virus (On sait jamais:rateau mais niet, jamais une seule réussite... 
A l'inverse sans avoir à bidouiller, aMSN a marché du premier coup avec les limites qu'on lui connait, programme moche, instable, qualité vidéo limitée et pas de son.

Bref, vivement un skype 2.0 ! 
Ou un support par jabber du son/video ou la compatibilité d'iChat avec MSN7.5..


----------



## macmarco (18 Juin 2006)

TyMor a dit:
			
		

> Discussion intéressante mais j'ai quelques remarques/questions.
> 
> Concernant iChat, je trouve Adium plus fonctionnel. Par exemple impossible, sauf erreur, de se mettre en invisible avec iChat. De plus avec la philosophie de la simplicité, je trouve le programme beaucoup moins paramétrable qu'adium.
> 
> ...



Adium, pour le transfert de fichiers, c'est pas ça...
Avec iChat, invisible, il y a quand même plus d'une option permettant ce genre de chose....


----------



## toutletoutim (19 Juin 2006)

Je suis d'accord il reste encore un grand parcour.
L'idéal ce serait une interoéparbilité total (video / audio et chat ) entre les divers systeme (Windows Macx Linux) et les divers logisicels (Msn /  ichat / Adium.....)

comme ça les utilisateurs pourraient choisir comme ils le veulent 

Les logiciels comme adium sont super car on peut passer de yahoo à Jaber à MSN....

mais toujours rien en video et audio.

Amsn pour reprendre la peersonne précéddent fontionne très très bien avec MSN pour la vidéo

alors pour moi vivement Ichat avec Video et audio pour communiquer avec MSN


----------



## AlBundy (11 Juillet 2006)

J'ai un souci avec ichat et jabber. J'ai tout install&#233;, et quand je me suis connect&#233;, ichat m'a demand&#233; automatiquement via jabber si j'accepter le contact "msn". J'ai autoris&#233; et tous mes contacts msn sont apparus, j'avais juste &#224; les autoriser. Une fois fait tout marchait bien. Puis j'ai vu qu'il restait le contact "msn" en bas, qui &#233;tait d'ailleurs marqu&#233; non autoris&#233; me semble-t-il, je me suis dit que j'allais le supprimer, je pensais qu'il ne servait plus &#224; rien. Et depuis que je l'ai supprim&#233;, mes contacts msn sont rest&#233;s mais ils n'apparaissent plus connect&#233;s, alors que si je me connecte via msn messenger, ils le sont ! Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Merci

EDIT: Je pr&#233;cise que tous les adresses de mes contacts se terminent par @msn sur ichat. Je pense que &#231;a doit avoir un lien.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Des gens auraient des retours (positifs ou n&#233;gatifs) du soft mercury (qui propose videos/clin d'oeils notamment) svp? (j'h&#233;site &#224; prendre un Mac pour le moment, ce qui m'agace le plus est cette incompatibilit&#233; ichat/msn) Mes amis ne voulant pas changer leurs habitudes.

Lien pour mercury ici http://www.mercury.to/index.php?page=Mac

PS : sinon faire fonction WindowsLive Messenger sur une session windows install&#233; avec bootcamp est-elle possible (cad isight reconnue, tranferts de fichier sans probl&#232;mes, audio au besoin) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## mac girl (26 Août 2006)

je me demandais ... 

je fais tout ce que le Bcheron dit dans son message avec jabber parceque je veux a tout pris utiliser ma camera avec Ichat j'ai tout essayé ça ne marche pas     


je crée mon compte sur psi je vais la ou il faut aller et otut je trouve les passerelle les transports    et la je double clique sur msn 
ET ....... !ça marche pas! je susi desespéréeeee !!! aidez s'ilvous plait ai-je ratée une étape !! je ne crois pasj 'ai otut fait a la lttre au moins vingt fois !!


----------



## mac girl (26 Août 2006)

bonsoir :bebe: 

je m'endormirai heureuse ce soir j'ai reussi !!! ça a arché ce probleme état lié au fait que je n'avais pas connecté tout ce qu'il fallait a l'ordnateur !!! 
        :love: :love: :love: 
merc i beaucoup totu le monde


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Salut &#224; tous!

J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; utiliser ichat avec msn... mais d&#232;s que je me connecte, je recois un message de msn me disant  de t&#233;l&#233;charger live messenger etc...
Il apparait &#224; chaque connection.
Vous avez ca?
Y a-t-il moyen de le virer?
merci


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> J'ai réussi à utiliser ichat avec msn... mais dès que je me connecte, je recois un message de msn me disant  de télécharger live messenger etc...
> Il apparait à chaque connection.
> ...




Vire MSN. 

Essaie un logiciel comme Adium, ou même utilise Jabber via iChat pour tes adresses MSN.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

relis mon post!!!
c'est quand j'utilise msn avec ichat que j'ai ca!


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2006)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> relis mon post!!!
> c'est quand j'utilise msn avec ichat que j'ai ca!




Ah oui, excuse. 
Non, moi je n'ai pas ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Bon, finalement, 
je viens d'apprendre qu'on pouvait utiliser un compte gmail pour msn messenger.
J'ai configurer mon adresse gmail pour aller sur msn. avec le client msn officiel, aucun probl&#232;me
Mais je ne parvient pas &#224; configurer mon compte gmail pour l'utiliser avec ichat.
Avec psi je fait la passerelle, il me dit que c'est fait! mais aucun contact, quand je lance une invit' avec %hotmail.com@msn    rien ne se passe chez mes amis.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer clairement et en d&#233;tail comment faire parce que j'essaye depuis plus de 2 heures en vain!

merci d'avance


----------



## mac girl (27 Août 2006)

:bebe:

je pose encore un probleme !!

j'ai fait tout ce qu'l faut faire ave psi pour le compte avec msn et tout 

mais quand je vais sur ichat rien ne saffiche il mets le compte jabber faut il faire quelque chose de spécial pour afficher les contacts et pouvoir travailler avec msn ??????  :hein: 


Charlotte


----------



## Darkfire (27 Août 2006)

mac girl a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:
> 
> je pose encore un probleme !!
> 
> ...



Eh ben écoute,
si tu as fait toute la manip' correctement, tu reçoit un petit paquet de pop-ups à
l'ouverture d'ichat, un pour chacun de tes contacts msn pour être précis, dans lequel il
est écris "machin%hotmail.com@msn souhaite vous ajouter à ses contacts". Il ne te
reste qu'à tous les accepter et tu retrouvera toute ta lise de contacts msn, mais dans
ichat  .
A++
Tiger-Pro

PS : Si jamais tu te demande pourquoi les adresses de tes contacts msn sont bizarre,
c'est simplement parceque lorsque tu utilise une passerelle la syntaxe devient différente.
Pas si différente que ça enfait, car il faut simplement rajouter "@msn" à la fin pour
indiquer quelle passerelle tu utilise et remplacer le premier "@" par "%" pour éviter
d'avoir 2 @. Ex : blablablabla@hotmail.com devient ---> blablablabla*%*hotmail.com*@msn*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

c'est bon... moi j'ai regl&#233; mon probl&#232;me


----------



## mac girl (28 Août 2006)

merci bocoup pour ta reponse complete !!


----------



## mac girl (28 Août 2006)

j'ai tout fait ce qu'il fallait faire et ça marche j'ai en effet reçu beaucoup d'invitation d'accepter les ocntactss je les ai tous accepté maintenant j'ouvre les préférence video 

et là aucune camera détectée !! au secours kel cauchemars !! j'ai une camera très bas prix qui marche avec le meme driver que le ice cam de macally !! est elle compatible ????????????    :rose: :rose:    :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## mac girl (28 Août 2006)

:bebe:


j'ai trouvé un petit logiciel ( payen mais avec demo) qui permet d'utiliser une am usb avec ichat ichatUSBCam 
j'aii otut installée comme il le fallait il reconnait ma camera mais impossible d'établir une conversation video avec qui que ce soit !! 
à l'aide

esceque ça pourrait etre lié au fait que c'est une passerelle quon uilise avec jabber ???


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

mac girl a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:
> 
> 
> j'ai trouvé un petit logiciel ( payen mais avec demo) qui permet d'utiliser une am usb avec ichat ichatUSBCam
> ...




Payant, tu es sûre ?
Lequel ?


Tu as bien sélectionné la source vidéo ?
Je n'ai jamais essayé avec Jabber, par contre avec Mercury, ça mache.


----------



## mac girl (28 Août 2006)

IchatUSBCam 

voila le nom du logiciel 

la source video est la bonne !!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2006)

Pas de vid&#233;o via Jabber


----------



## andy warhol (30 Août 2006)

J'ai lu tout le fil mais j'en suis pas encore là. Donc excusez moi pour le ridicule de la question...:love:
Bon j'ai switché sur mac pour me simplifier la vie et faire des choses que les PC ne savent pas faire simplement mais là je vais avoir besoin d'aide.

J'ai un Mac avec Isight intégré et Ichat. Je me suis créé un compte AOL messenger !
A l'autre bout j'ai un PC avec une eyeToy installée (USB) et le client AOL messenger pour PC. 

Alors les tests ont donné :

Rien du tout   
Une première connection audio (Son dégueulasse côté PC en réception)
 Pourquoi je vois rien côté PC. Coté Mac je me vois (C'est déjà pas mal !) mais pas mon interlocuteur PC

PPPLLLLEEAASSSE help me. J'ai pensé qu'AOL ne reconnaissait pas la Web cam donc je compte réinstaller le client AIM sur le PC avec la Webcam branchée.( Eh oui j'ai installé dans l'ordre inverse ...)
Maintenant toutes les propositions simples sont les bienvenues.....


----------



## sandrine91 (31 Août 2006)

je viens d'installer amsn sur mon macbook mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter.....
a aucun moment il ne m'a demandé de choisir un identifiant et un mot de passe et pourtant il en veut un pour me connecter ????
avant sur pc j'avais un identifiant et un mot de passe mais je suppose que les deux n'ont rien à voir.....
où dois-je aller pour créer un compte ?:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'installer amsn sur mon macbook mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter.....
> a aucun moment il ne m'a demandé de choisir un identifiant et un mot de passe et pourtant il en veut un pour me connecter ????
> avant sur pc j'avais un identifiant et un mot de passe mais je suppose que les deux n'ont rien à voir.....
> où dois-je aller pour créer un compte ?:mouais: :mouais:





Je n'ai pas aMSN, mais es-tu allée voir dans les préférences s'il y a une rubrique "comptes" pour configurer le tien ?


----------



## xao85 (1 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'installer amsn sur mon macbook mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter.....
> a aucun moment il ne m'a demandé de choisir un identifiant et un mot de passe et pourtant il en veut un pour me connecter ????
> avant sur pc j'avais un identifiant et un mot de passe mais je suppose que les deux n'ont rien à voir.....
> où dois-je aller pour créer un compte ?:mouais: :mouais:




Je pige pas tout, normalement quand amsn se lance t'as une fenetre comme avec msn et tu clique sur connexxion et puis ensuite tu rentre pseudo et mot de passe... 
Réinstalle le logiciel si aucune fenetre s'ouvre...
T'as bien la dernière version universal binary????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

bon je repost un coup ici!
J'utilise msn sur ichat...
Mon probl&#232;me est que je ne parviens pas &#224; afficher les pseudo de mes contacts... je ne parviens qu'&#224; voir leur texte d'&#233;tat (le texte en italique apr&#232;s le pseudo)
j'aimerai afficher &#233;galement leur pseudo...
tout ce que je vois c'est leur adresse mail avec le &#37; etc

si quelqu'un peut m'aider...


----------



## stormjr (17 Avril 2007)

Désolé de remonter ce topic mais j'ai exactement le même problème.
Je viens d'installer msn sous ichat via jabber et je ne vois pas les contacts de pseudos seulement leur adresses hotmail sous jabber. Est ce que quelqu'un connaitrais la solution.
Merci d'avance


----------



## wiln2 (19 Avril 2007)

salut, enfin un site pour m'aider cr je suis en rade parfois et tous ceu que je connais on des pc et ne peuvent pas m'aider mais moi je suis mac et je resterais mac.  bon uestion mon forunisseur m'a installeé amsn messenger mac. j'ai enregistrer des emoticones àpartir des réponses de mes amis. or certaines sont maldecrite je voudrait les effacer ( du stuyle tu ecris non il apparait un oui avec des coeur, la discution devient vite incomprehensible, idem pour le coeur qui remplace le j!!) bref donc j'arrive à me les enregistrer en cliquant dessus mais je n'arrive pas à les enlever de ma reserve ?
de plus si je veux prendre une emoticones comme celle là  par exemple dans mon descritif si je rentre ce code il me demande ou l'enregister ( enfin j'ai pas les demande exacte il faut que quelqun se reconnecte et que je marque les differente etapes; mais bon est-ce que quelqu'un c comment supprimer celles que l'on ne veut plus ? meeeerci


----------



## overlooser (20 Juin 2007)

Bonjour
J'ai intégré le client jabber à ichat pour avoir hotmail dessus et 1 heure après avoir fait ça mon mac a planté.

J'ai du le rallumer manuelle mais là il ne trouvais plus mon disque dur.

Bref je l'ai reformaté mais pensez-vous que ça pu être à cause de ça qu'il a planté?

Car je le referais bien dessus car j'aime bien ichat, mais je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de nouveau des soucis


----------



## xao85 (20 Juin 2007)

overlooser a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai intégré le client jabber à ichat pour avoir hotmail dessus et 1 heure après avoir fait ça mon mac a planté.
> 
> J'ai du le rallumer manuelle mais là il ne trouvais plus mon disque dur.
> ...



 un logiciel ne m'a jamais fait beuger mon mac jusqu'à ce que je doive reformater... C'est déjà super rare qu'il bloc mon système et que ça m'oblige à un redemarrage forcé!
Je pense que pas que ce problème vienne de jabber mais je n'ai aucune certitude!


----------



## Nicosun (8 Décembre 2007)

Est ce inscrit sur ce fils ? comment sortir Msn de sont Mac, parceque ce programme commence a me sortir par les narine et quand je mets l'application a la poubelle j'ai un message avec "vous n'avez pas les autorisations"

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un peut m'aider

A +


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> Est ce inscrit sur ce fils ? comment sortir Msn de sont Mac, parceque ce programme commence a me sortir par les narine et quand je mets l'application a la poubelle j'ai un message avec "vous n'avez pas les autorisations"
> 
> Merci d'avance si quelqu'un peut m'aider
> 
> A +




Es-tu connecté sur un compte administrateur ?
Si c'est le cas, sélectionne l'application MSN, affiche les infos(pomme+i ou Fichier/Lire les infos), regarde la ligne "Propriétaire et autorisations" et au besoin, change les autorisations en les mettant à ton nom. Ensuite tu pourras supprimer MSN de ton Mac.


----------



## Nicosun (8 Décembre 2007)

Super merci enfin débarrassé du truc

j'ai mis adium qui me plait beaucoup  

Marre des trucs Microsoft, on m'as offert un dd externe et léopard, le dd était formaté NTFS quelle galère....

J'espère que le léopard sera sur mon Mac bientôt


----------



## piercoco (17 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

j'ai lu TOUT ce poste et TOUS les autres concernant Ichat et Msn .... j'ai appliqué TOUS les tutos un après l'autre ...  je tiens à n'utiliser que les logiciels livrés sur mon Imac, donc Ichat.

Après 3 paramétrages de Psi et Ichat je n'arrive toujours à rien !!!!

Mes contacts Msn ou autres sont en Attente d'autorisation !!!

J'ai testé les serveurs Jabber mactouch et apinc ..... je peut comprendre beaucoup de choses en informatique, mais là je sèche !!!!

Cela vient certainement des serveurs .... enfin je suppose, mais combien faut-il en tester??? 

Je ne sais plus quoi indiquer dans le carnet d'adresse.

Merci pour vos idées avisées.


----------



## Darkfire (18 Décembre 2007)

piercoco a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai lu TOUT ce poste et TOUS les autres concernant Ichat et Msn .... j'ai appliqué TOUS les tutos un après l'autre ...  je tiens à n'utiliser que les logiciels livrés sur mon Imac, donc Ichat.
> 
> ...



As-tu fait mis à jour l'adresse de tes contacts ?
C'est à dire remplacé xxx@hotmail.fr par xxx%hotmail.fr@msn (ou autre) ?
Car j'ai récemment été dans le même cas que toi, suite à un changement de serveur jabber. Et il s'est avéré que le problème venait de la'dresse du contact qui terminait par "@msn.jabber.nuxo.net" au lieu du "@msn" de mon ancien serveur.

D'ailleurs, si tu n'as pas encore choisi de serveur, je te conseille jabber.nuxo.net, il est compatible MSN, accepte le transfert de fichiers (okay, c'est lent, mais au moins ça passe) et il est stable. J'entends par là que je n'ai jamais eu d'interruption de serveur comme cela m'arrivait parfois avec d'autres. Enfin...c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## piercoco (18 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour la réponse ...  

J'ai testé Adium ..... et l'ai adopté !!!

Ca fonctionne en 2 heures de temps pour retrouver les adresses entrées à la mimine .... suis méfiant !!!  


J'ai mes contacts tous clients ... tout va bien !!!


----------



## icopalermo (19 Août 2008)

Je viens également de TOUT lire avec interet ainsi que d'autres posts consacrer à iChat et tutoriel pour configurer Jabber sur iChat... Ca m'a pris quasi tout l'après-midi! 

Il me reste quelques questions au sujet de iChat (Je n'ai encore jamais configurer iChat et n'aimerais pas faire de bétises) : 
1) Une fois qu'on a "importer" ses contacts MSN via Jabber v*oit-on les petits messages perso en italiques à côté des pseudos?*
2) Est ce qu'une fois qu'on a choisi le type de compte "Jabber" peut-on *aussi *traiter les comptes Google Talk? ou bien *faut-il faire un choix *entre l'un ou l'autre*?*

Je ne suis pas intéressé par Adium car j'ai des contacts seulement sur MSN (malheureusement!). J'utilise Skype et Google Talk ponctuellement. Je n'ai pas encore de contact iChat, mais j'aimerai fortement m'y mettre. 

Si c'est possible de mettre Google Talk + MSN sur iChat  je vais me laisser tenter. Sinon, je reste (hélas) sur MSN mac.

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## piercoco (19 Août 2008)

icopalermo a dit:


> J
> 
> Je ne suis pas intéressé par Adium car j'ai des contacts seulement sur MSN (malheureusement!). J'utilise Skype et Google Talk ponctuellement. Je n'ai pas encore de contact iChat, mais j'aimerai fortement m'y mettre.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide!



Mais avec Adium on peut tout à fait contacter ses contacts MSN !!!!


----------



## Vicbus (25 Août 2008)

piercoco a dit:


> Mais avec Adium on peut tout à fait contacter ses contacts MSN !!!!



C'est même beaucoup mieux qu'avec MS Messenger !!
Avant, j'étais sur MS Messenger, mais dégoûté, j'ai essayé de configurer iChat pour l'utiliser avec MSN... je n'ai jamais réussi.

J'ai alors essayé Adium et j'en suis vraiment ravi ! Il faut juste bien le personnaliser, pour que ce soit super


----------

